# Nitrite spike!



## Jay1 (31 Mar 2015)

Well it was weird the last few weeks the tank was holding 8.2PH after it cycled and last few days it dropped to 7.3PH (No co2) 
Then the goldies which are 4-5" wide three of them were doing great! 
Then suddenly they kinda looked laboured & swam against the outlet flow. 
So only things I did changed:
Pick your poison?
1) Dosed a new batch of EI (Possible new container still had something in it like bubble bath residue) 
2) Introduced one new goldie (Possible biological over load filter to catching up)
3) Replanted a couple of swords when water change. (Released some Ammonia when replanting)
4) Most unlikely over feeding ( no food on floor after 5 minutes)

Hard to tell as the root of it, Nitrite was about 2PPM The filter crashed? (FX6)
I'm not to worried as I'll do water changes daily and they have all picked up so much!


----------



## ian_m (31 Mar 2015)

You believed the test kit....tut tut.

Just been reading how some dechlorinaters cause false reading on test kits, so people doing frequent water changes with dechlorinator can never get a cycled tank according to their test kit !!! Remember some dechlorinators are active for over 24hours, busy causing dechlorination and false test kit readings...Can't find the bloomin link at the mo....


----------



## Jay1 (31 Mar 2015)

No I sensed the fish was lafargic not acting normal the test kit was to show the wife to prove something was not right. 
Being a newly cycled tank it was habitual.
Nah I have been using tetrasafe same batch 5litres worth for the last two months I think it was the empty bath bottle still had soap


----------



## MedicMan (2 Apr 2015)

Personally, I would think its option 3. With the substrate being disturbed the excess gunk added some strain to the nitrite munchers! That along with another Goldie. If it was option number one, I'd expect an ammonia spike too.


----------

